# Comment déplacer un fichier dans iCloud Drive ?



## eric_d (14 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour
j'utilise iCloud Drive par le web, pas d'activation par le bureau en local, 
comment déplacer un fichier d'un dossier vers un autre dossier directement par le web ?
sur Dropbox on peut le faire, même sur Digiposte... mais je n'ai pas de solutions sur le site de Apple...

je peux bien sur télécharger le fichier du web vers le Mac et le déplacer vers le nouveau dossier en sens inverse...mais bon

merci pour les réponses


----------

